# Update on RAIU



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

I received a call from the Endo yesterday regarding my uptake, which was low. He consulted with another Endo and they seem to think that my thyroid is actually in the process of dumping, causing elevated thyroid levels and causing me to feel horrible. We decided not to do the ablation, and I will start the Potassium Iodine and Prednisone and for 10 days. Then, I assume we will repeat my labs and go from there. So, we'll see!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> I received a call from the Endo yesterday regarding my uptake, which was low. He consulted with another Endo and they seem to think that my thyroid is actually in the process of dumping, causing elevated thyroid levels and causing me to feel horrible. We decided not to do the ablation, and I will start the Potassium Iodine and Prednisone and for 10 days. Then, I assume we will repeat my labs and go from there. So, we'll see!!


Well, that's an interesting turn of events!

Remember our discussion about how cancer cells may not uptake too well? Just keep that in mind.

The thyroid gland and iodine 
Iodine is essential for proper function of the thyroid gland, which uses it to make the thyroid hormones. The thyroid is equipped with an active system or "pump" for moving iodine into its cells. Thyroid cancer cells usually take up iodine also, although they do not do this as well as normal thyroid cells. The ability of thyroid cells to take up iodine has been used by medical professionals to treat various thyroid diseases
http://www.thyroid.org/patients/patient_brochures/radioactive.html

And this is how they are trying to work around the fact that cancer cells don't uptake too well.
http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00970359

Let's see how you feel on the Lugol's. Why the prednisone, I wonder?

You are an interesting case and I am keeping you in my prayers and my thoughts as well as researching and researching!:anim_63:

It is my sincere hope that you feel better and soon.


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

I am picking up a copy of the Radiologist report tomorrow from the hospital. I find that doctors NEVER tell you the WHOLE story. I am skeptical about the Lugols with my history of high potassium, so we'll see. Not sure about the steroids- Anyone else taken those?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> I am picking up a copy of the Radiologist report tomorrow from the hospital. I find that doctors NEVER tell you the WHOLE story. I am skeptical about the Lugols with my history of high potassium, so we'll see. Not sure about the steroids- Anyone else taken those?


I had to take them for my eyes a long time ago. Nasty stuff.

But the main thing is why do you need to take them. What purpose will they serve? I am sure you are asking yourself the same question.


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

I have taken prednisone once before for a spider bite, and I was not much fun to be around. My eyes seem irritated- dry- Like I have been swimming in a pool with my eyes open. Maybe that is why he gave them to me. Does the steroids help the symptoms or actually "Fix" the eye problem?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> I have taken prednisone once before for a spider bite, and I was not much fun to be around. My eyes seem irritated- dry- Like I have been swimming in a pool with my eyes open. Maybe that is why he gave them to me. Does the steroids help the symptoms or actually "Fix" the eye problem?


Steroids only help the symptoms; it is not a fix. My eyes were really really bad; completely out of the orbits. I had radiation (2000 RADS 3 times a week for 6 weeks) concurrent w/ prednisone (panacea) and the radiation stopped the infiltration in it's tracks.

You are in good hands though; I was not diagnosed and therefore in an advanced state of thyrotoxicosis and exophthalmos. Had I received medical intervention early on, none of that would have happened to me.

"It was supposedly all in my head.":anim_03:


----------

